# Netzform/-spannung in Brasilien



## olitheis (29 Mai 2006)

Hallo,
für ein Projekt in Brasilien müsste ich wissen, welche Netzform bzw. welche Netzspannung dort vorhanden ist.
Habe gehört von 440/230V, das macht für mich aber keinen Sinn. Vielleicht hat ja jemand von euch ein paar Infos für mich.
Vielen Dank
Oli


----------



## RalfS (29 Mai 2006)

Guckst Du hier:

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=8131

Gruß

Ralf


----------



## olitheis (29 Mai 2006)

Danke Ralf,

top Tip!
kann ich also davon ausgehen, dass in Sao Paulo ein 115/230V "Industrienetz" vorhanden ist, oder bezieht sie das auf die Haushalte?
Denn in USA hat man am Haus 110/220V und für Industrie stehen (267)/480V zur Verfügung.

gruß
Oli


----------



## RalfS (29 Mai 2006)

Hallo Oli,

das Dokument bezieht sich eher auf Haushalte. In der Industrie würde ich immer beim Endkunden nachfragen. In Nordamerika gibt es z.B. neben den 480V auch manchmal 570V Netze. 
Auch kann die Netzform von Unternehmen zu Unternehmen variieren - also besser nachfragen.

Gruß

Ralf


----------



## MSB (29 Mai 2006)

Um eine Anfrage beim Endkunden wirst du wohl nicht drum rum kommen,
erstens gibt es mehrere Möglichkeiten der Spannung,
wobei ich sagen muss das wir für Internationale Projekte immer wenigstens für die Steuerspannung
Mehrwicklungstrafos einsetzen, die kann man dann je nach Anschluss von 230V - 600V betreiben.
Die Lastspannung ist für die meisten Schütze ja relativ egal, wenn denn die Strombelastbarkeit ausreicht.

Ich würde mich pauschal auch nicht drauf verlassen das du einen Neutralleiter bekommst.

Konkret musst du auch für die Installationsvorschriften nachfragen, konkret hatte ich in den USA schon
mal den Fall das keine Kabel (auch keine UL/CSA) erlaubt waren, sondern nur Einzeladern.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## olitheis (29 Mai 2006)

Danke für eure Antworten! :-D 

Gruß
Oli


----------



## nku (30 Mai 2006)

Hallo,

wir haben schon Anlagen nach Brasilien
geliefert.
Normalerweise beträgt die Netzspannung
3 x 440V 60Hz.

Gruß

Nils


----------

